# Bloody Nose??!!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The vet is a good place to start. He might have bumped it pretty hard and bleed from deep inside the nose. If it doesn;t start again tomorrow I would just get him to the vet on Monday as your planning. Good luck!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Luck at the vet's - please keep us posted


----------



## TexasGoldens (Nov 4, 2007)

*********UPDATE on Austin***********
we went to the vet today and they drew blood and he was positive for a blood parasite called Anaplasma phagocytophilum. They gave us antibiotics and he should recover. this is a parasite that attacks the blood cells and prevents clotting and causes bleeding, hence the bloody nose on saturday.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Holy cow! I'm so glad you followed your instincts and took him to the vet! It's amazing what these little guys pick up, isn't it?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! That is one I have never head of! Glad you got Austin checked quick and he will be OK.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never heard of that either! I'm glad all is okay with Austin!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank goodness you were a cautious puppy owner! I have never heard of that, either.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad to read you got a diagnosis and treatment plan! I read bloody nose and thought, OH NO... My girl got a bloody nose last year, she kept sneezing too. While waiting the night to take her to the vet I did a search on the net and the results looked so grim on possible causes that it scared me! Turned out that she had a tick in her nostril! I can't stand ticks, but it's a big problem for us here as rural as we are.

Not knowing anything about his diagnosis - did the vet give you any info on how he got this, what causes it?

Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good call, glad you took Austin when you did. I never heard of his either





















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad you took him and got the answer. I havent ever heard of this and maybe your vet said what causes it? Would really like to know how he got it.


----------



## TexasGoldens (Nov 4, 2007)

It's mostly transmitted from dog to dog through ticks. Yeah he already seems to be jumping back to his normal self and ate a whole bowl of food.


----------

